# Good cars for big dogs



## staffgirl (May 1, 2013)

I was wondering what car people who have big dogs drive? When we went to 2 retrievers we sized up from a Golf to a Citroen Berlingo. My teenage son was horrified but I love my Berlingo! It even has a name (Bertie) which is beyond embarrassing for my poor son.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I have a Volvo V70, did have a V50 when I just had Kilo but changed the car when we decided to get a second dog! One of the hidden costs that you don't immediately think about .


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

I have just changed cars. Had a Seat Leon for 5 years and was due a change, with having Mieko I decided to go for an estate.
So now I am the proud owner of this, Im a bit surprised in its boot space, it isnt as big as I thought, but is ideal for him getting in and out as it is quite low.


----------



## staffgirl (May 1, 2013)

Dogless said:


> I have a Volvo V70, did have a V50 when I just had Kilo but changed the car when we decided to get a second dog! One of the hidden costs that you don't immediately think about .


Funnily enough my son said a Volvo would be his choice. Sadly he didn't have enough pocket money saved up to contribute to it!!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Now .... don't laugh ..... a Hyundai I10

I've got the back seats folded down (rarely have more than one other adult in apart from me) so it's like a mini-estate!

I've got an old bed (have you seen the plastic bread baskets that the supermarkets use? one of those) with a duvet over the top and it's all held in place with 2 plastic storage tubs at the back of the boot to stop it sliding around.

She's got plenty room & is nice & secure ..... I've also seen an I10 with a similar set up with 2 Labs in the back!

It irritates me a bit sometimes as I've obviously lost the back seat to keep things / put shopping on but it'll need to do for now until I can afford to replace it (I'd love an I20 so she can have the boot & I can have the back seat back!)


----------



## staffgirl (May 1, 2013)

fifemute said:


> I have just changed cars. Had a Seat Leon for 5 years and was due a change, with having Mieko I decided to go for an estate.
> So now I am the proud owner of this, Im a bit surprised in its boot space, it isnt as big as I thought, but is ideal for him getting in and out as it is quite low.


That's a good looking set of wheels! Much sleeker than my clunky van...


----------



## staffgirl (May 1, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> Now .... don't laugh ..... a Hyundai I10
> 
> I've got the back seats folded down (rarely have more than one other adult in apart from me) so it's like a mini-estate!
> 
> ...


Sounds palatial for your pooch.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't drive, but the OH has a '95 Mustang, we can fit 3 on the back seats. My MiL who helps out with trips to the vets/training classes has a Jeep Cheroke. The boot is surprisingly small - like really small. So the dogs sit on the back seat unless there is someone there. 

My choice would be a VW Caddy Maxi Combi. Room for cages in the back and passengers too. But I'll probably be stuck with a micra or something small to begin with.

Just realised the cars aren't good for big dogs lol!


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

We recently change from a 3 door Suzuki Swift to a 5 door Renault Scenic. The boot is big enough for our two huskies but the back seats can also be removed so we could fit a few more in. The OH really didn't want an estate and we're both really happy with the car.


----------



## Wyrekin (Sep 10, 2012)

No good for a family but I drive a Land Rover freelander van. Loads of room in the back for dogs and the back window has a guard on it so I can wind it down when we're going along or if I have to park up somewhere with them. The other advantage is I can sleep in the back if I ever get stuck anywhere or my tent starts to leak when I'm camping


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We have a Mercedes C class saloon, Dillon has the back seat to himself and he wears a safety harness.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Iv got a honda cr-v, with guard and tailgate in the back, its a great car but the bootspace isn't 'huge' brilliant for a couple of big dogs though.
Hubby has a focus estate, which has a bigger boot than my cr-v.


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

We have a Citroën C4 Grand Picasso which is fantastic....7 seats, back ones go down of course. A very large boot. We are getting a crate custom made for the back, originally the just had the whole boot. Both fitted very easily and we could easily fit another flattie in


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

I have a fiat scudo van all caged out at the back with two large cages that two collies can fit in one and on top three smaller cages for the cavs and they can hold three easily but i usually only ever put two in. Infront of the cages there is a space that my leo used to travel in with the old collie. Now unforuately not needed but i have put a small crate so i can use it if i'm taking only one or two cavs out


----------



## staffgirl (May 1, 2013)

cavmad said:


> I have a fiat scudo van all caged out at the back with two large cages that two collies can fit in one and on top three smaller cages for the cavs and they can hold three easily but i usually only ever put two in. Infront of the cages there is a space that my leo used to travel in with the old collie. Now unforuately not needed but i have put a small crate so i can use it if i'm taking only one or two cavs out


What a brilliant set-up!


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

SLB said:


> ...but the OH has a '95 Mustang,


Pictures please ? Shutup.. it's a bloke thing.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

My two just about fit in my Volvo V70, provided I have the back seats down.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I've got an old CRV, it's brilliant, never misses a beat. I can fit my four in the boot for short journies, for longer journies, it's two in the boot two on the back seat.


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

Just upgraded to a Grand Vitara with a custom made dog pod in the back...think my chunk has more space than the rest of us put together


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have a Fiat Doblo with 2 up, 2 down cages - the boot space is massive and has depth, width and height space in abundance. Ok, people take the mickey out of it and dont really have anything nice to say but it ticks all the boxes with regards to practicality and thats what I was looking for.

Previous to that I had a Renault Scenic which was comfortable for 2 large dogs, but not 3 dogs, so after subjecting the hounds to cramped conditions for 5 years, I thought i'd better give them some space in their old age!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Leanne77 said:


> I have a Fiat Doblo with 2 up, 2 down cages - the boot space is massive and has depth, width and height space in abundance. Ok, people take the mickey out of it and dont really have anything nice to say but it ticks all the boxes with regards to practicality and thats what I was looking for.
> 
> Previous to that I had a Renault Scenic which was comfortable for 2 large dogs, but not 3 dogs, so after subjecting the hounds to cramped conditions for 5 years, I thought i'd better give them some space in their old age!


Snap but mines bright yellow with doors at the back rather than a tail gate. The bright yellow is so that I can park at shows and not loose my car. When you are shows such as crufts every car on the carpark is blue red silver black etc and thers my bright yellow one in the middle. Unfortunately someone else with whippets also had the same idea and has a yellow one too but at least its only 2 yellow cars not hundreds.

One tuesday we are going for a test drive in one of those new cars Daiccia Sanderos. We looked at one the other day and there is planty of room if the seats are folded down to put cages in for the dogs and now Ben has his own car its not often there is more than 2 of us in the car. I love my bright yellow doblo and if we have a new car it will not be yellow as they don't do them in yellow only white blue black red stone and silver.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

I have a Honda Civic - according to my research it has the largest boot in it's class - which was the main attraction, as well as the 60mpg+ fuel economy. It's a bit of a weird shape though, but I could transport 2 GSD's in the boot, no problem.

We all fit in it easily! I'm pretty sure I'm the size of a largish dog...so this would be two big dogs and one small.



















I wish I'd just bitten the bullet and got an estate though, so I could have a tailgate guard. My boyfriend has a Skoda Yeti, which is ugly, but is a good car - the boot is really small though! Our dogs fit fine, but for a 4x4 it's a pretty small vehicle - wouldn't recommend it if you have a few large dogs! My car has a bigger boot. I am trying to convince him to upgrade to an X-Trail - plenty of room for the dogfamily.

I guess a lot depends on how close your dogs like to be to each other, or if they need their own separate space.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

The dogs tend to go in the boot of dad's Focus estate - really roomy in there, could fit another Lab in with the current two and a couple on the back seats if that was allowed! 
I've got a Fiesta which is just about big enough for one dog in the boot and one on the backseat. Mum rarely has the dogs in her Polo as the boot is tiny but she could squeeze Breeze in there and Scooter on the backseat if necessary.

They're not big big dogs mind you 

My aunt has a Focus C-Max purely because her large Goldie likes to sit upright in the car instead of lying down, and she can't see out the back of a regular height car if he's in it!


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

We have a Skoda Fabia estate. Brilliant car, it's 53 plate, never broken down or had any major problems. 
The boot space is decent - could fit 3 Pippa sized dogs in there, maybe 4 for a short journey.

Eta: We're thinking about getting a Dacia Duster...


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

We finally upgraded this year to a Peugeot Partner Tepee (same as Berlingo) after making do with Seat Ibiza 3door for years which wasn't ideal with 2 greyhounds. Love our Partner even if its not the most stylish its very practical, i like the higher driving position so can see more & is roomy. The back seats fold forward & are a doddle to remove totally if you want to use it in van mode got a big arbour home in it recently. The dogs (3 now) have loads of room back there, i want cages or guards fitted in future.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

dandogman said:


> We have a Skoda Fabia estate. Brilliant car, it's 53 plate, never broken down or had any major problems.
> The boot space is decent - could fit 3 Pippa sized dogs in there, maybe 4 for a short journey.


I nearly got one of these actually  they are great - my boot isn't that much smaller though, but if I was to get a 3rd dog and it was a largish one, this would be my next choice. I think it's the best option if you want a large boot but not a massive car.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I've just updated my dog car. I've gone for a Passat Estate. I quite like it, we've just been up to Barjo's to have it measured for a guard to sit behind the driver's and passenger's seat, we had the tail-gate installed on Friday when they did the measurements.

I do miss my Volvo though, I had that car for 17 years and loved it, but I really wanted something a little smaller for pootling about as we have another large estate car for longer journeys. It's nice getting 40-50 mpg instead of 25 though!


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

8tansox said:


> I've just updated my dog car. I've gone for a Passat Estate. I quite like it, we've just been up to Barjo's to have it measured for a guard to sit behind the driver's and passenger's seat, we had the tail-gate installed on Friday when they did the measurements.
> 
> I do miss my Volvo though, I had that car for 17 years and loved it, but I really wanted something a little smaller for pootling about as we have another large estate car for longer journeys. *It's nice getting 40-50 mpg instead of 25 though! *


I had a Vauxhall Omega 3.0 Elite estate. Gorgeous car but only had it a few months as the mpg was atrocious! Think it averaged 22-24mpg!


----------



## Big Guy (Oct 9, 2011)

We had a Mazda 6 estate, which had plenty of boot space for Deco.

When I was offered a company car, to find something within my "budget" that had a similar boot was really hard.

I settled for a Toyota Avensis estate. Loads of room for Deco in the boot and if we go away for a weekend diving, all the dive gear fits easily in the boot, leaving plenty of room for Deco in his hammock on the back seats 

Might have to get a roof box for the tent though


----------



## HandsomeHound (Sep 1, 2012)

We've had a few estates, 2 Passats, 2 Audi Avants, 2 Land Rover Discoverys, a Saab 95 estate, a Saab 93 Sportwagen, a Ford Galaxy, and now we've got a Kia Sportage, which is fine for one big dog, but not sure we'd fit 2 in. The Saabs were great for the dog because they had big boots and were low loading.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Mitsibushi Outlander. I tried an estate car for a few months but got fed up with people saying..'' That's just not you Pete'' So I've returned to a 4x4 again. Enough room in the back for a Springer and a Goldie and the leather upholstery is much easier to keep free from dog hairs. Plus it copes quite well with the tracks in Slebech woods, not an out and out offroader but good enough for my purposes.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

This is my car    










wouldn't recommend it for a big dog though, certainly not without a helmet anyway!


----------



## staffgirl (May 1, 2013)

Tigerneko said:


> This is my car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha!


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

I moved up from my Renault Clio to a Kia Carens a couple of months ago and love it! Henry's got loooooooads of room and it's a really nice drive so I'm definitely happy with it. Because it's a Kia I got a great deal on it too! 40,000m and a 2008 plate for £3,450 is a total bargain imho. It's not the coolest car for a single 28 year old girl to drive but it suits me just fine.


----------

